# Steelhead spawn



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some steelie spawn east side had a freezer power outage and didnt know it and everything in it went bad. Or if anyone has more than they know they will use before it goes bad. I would be willing to barter or buy.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe it is illegal to sell steelhead spawn.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

im sure he doesn't wann buy it if it's illegal, he's probably just offering gas money for delivery, or packaging


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

i can give up a pint of steelhead spawn from the east branch,pm sent


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------

